# Connect speakers & microphone to PC??



## TotalNewbie (Jun 5, 2008)

hello,

I just found this forum and hope someone can help. I need to hook up a pair of speakers to my PC and also a microphone so that I can make voice recordings. I tried just plugging them both into my PC but nothing I tried worked----could not get any sound.

I know the speakers work because I can hear through them when I play a CD in my CD-ROM. The microphone also works when used with my old stereo/record player system to make cassette tapes.

Can anyone help me get them working? I must warn you that I am a COMPLETE novice when it comes to anything like this. I know absolutely NOTHING so any replies will have to be very, very simply explained to me.

Thank you very much,
TotalNewbie


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

You probably have to install the sound driver.
What brand/model is the computer?

If you don't know:
Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press the "Report" menu - then "Quick report - All pages > Plain text. 
Save the report. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## TotalNewbie (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for replying.

My computer says "Celeron", "Intel Inside". It has Windows 98 on it. Is this helpful in determining what I should do?

I am now getting the common "Windows sounds" from my speakers since i opened the loudspeaker icon on the toolbar and moved all the sliders to the very top.


Elizabeth


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

To get the microphone working:
Click Start >> Run >> type *sndvol32.exe* in the "box", click OK >> click the Options menu, Properties >> click "Recording" in the "Adjust volume for" box >> click OK >> tick "Select" in the "Microphone" box.

More information - click the link below.

*How to Troubleshoot Microphone Issues*


----------

